# CoD WaW MP?



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm cutting the worthless introduction this time, so:

Every time I try to find a server in CoD WaW (PC, yeah), I can't join any of them. Most of them say to download the patch (which I've downloaded), and if I try to join I get something about it being a different version followed by CoD_WaW MP.

The ones I can join, on the other hand, never connect properly.


----------



## Argyris13 (Jun 22, 2009)

i can't play any of the games in the call of duty 4 why plz some one help me


----------



## Reydal17 (Jun 20, 2009)

you've downloaded all the patches?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Argyris13 said:


> i can't play any of the games in the call of duty 4 why plz some one help me


When you say "games" in Call of Duty, do you mean servers?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Follow all the steps located in this thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html

If they do not solve the problem, get back to us with your system specs, including:

Motherboard
RAM
CPU
Graphics Card
Power Supply Unit


----------

